# Gvwr And Water!



## HowieL

So, I finally took my 'new-to-me' 2005 21RS out for a weekend. The total travel time was 20 minutes from my house, so I decided to load the fresh water tank at home instead of on site. On the way there I stopped at a road-side weigh scale. My camper axle weight was 5750 lbs ! GVWR is 5500 ! This did not include the hitch weight ...

My questions...
1) Is the TT designed to carry water? If so, do I have to leave EVERYTHING else at home?
2) Given that the fresh water tank is behind the axle, how much does that affect the tongue weight? How do I adjust for water / no water towing?

and oh yeah, I ordered my Outbackers.com stickers ! Look for me!

Howie


----------



## Nathan

There should be a tag inside a kitchen cabinet that will give you UVW (very approximate), GVWR and Carrying capacity. It also will likely show that a full tank will reduce your capacity by so many lbs. Or, just multiply the # of gallons by 8 lbs per gallon for a rough estimate of what you are looking at: a 50 gallon tank weighs 400 lbs when full.


----------



## thefulminator

Wow that's strange. Was just looking at the specs. My 2008 21RS which is pretty much the same trailer has a combined weight of 6500lbs. Wonder why there is such a dramatic reduction in GVWR between the two units. The 210RS is even a little longer. Seems like the GVWR should go up or stay the same. When I bought mine I called Keystone to ask some questions. They told me the gross weight on the trailer was based on the axle capabilities. They must be using lighter duty axles than they used to. Anything to save a penny I guess. Maybe this is a little insurance for Keystone on the tire blowout issue. They can tell you that you overloaded the trailer and they won't cover tire damage to your trailer.


----------



## Nathan

thefulminator said:


> Wow that's strange. Was just looking at the specs. My 2008 21RS which is pretty much the same trailer has a combined weight of 6500lbs. Wonder why there is such a dramatic reduction in GVWR between the two units. The 210RS is even a little longer. Seems like the GVWR should go up or stay the same. When I bought mine I called Keystone to ask some questions. They told me the gross weight on the trailer was based on the axle capabilities. They must be using lighter duty axles than they used to. Anything to save a penny I guess. Maybe this is a little insurance for Keystone on the tire blowout issue. They can tell you that you overloaded the trailer and they won't cover tire damage to your trailer.


The Op stated it as a 2005 21RS.


----------



## thefulminator

Sorry about that. Must have read one too many threads today. Have to empty the old info out of my head and get the new stuff installed.

Not all the weight info is on the web site for the 2004. The 2005 specs are the same as mine. Did you get the GVWR off the sticker?


----------



## HowieL

thefulminator said:


> Sorry about that. Must have read one too many threads today. Have to empty the old info out of my head and get the new stuff installed.
> 
> Not all the weight info is on the web site for the 2004. The 2005 specs are the same as mine. Did you get the GVWR off the sticker?


Yes I got the weight from the 'outside' sticker not in the cupboard ... I will look when I go home.

I haven't weighed it 'dry' but the previous owner said it was around 4200. If water weighs 500, then that's 4700 ..plus camping cargo for a max of 5500lbs. Assuming tongue is 500 then my total weight last week was 6200 lbs. I cannot imagine I would have added 1500 lbs of 'stuff' for my camping trip...

More weights and measures to come ! Gotta be sure.

Howie


----------



## battalionchief3

Its actually easy to add 1500 lb of stuff in your camper. I wonder where they get there numbers from. I cant see the GVWR going down though. It should be 7250 on the axles. Each axle is a 3625lb axle. Then subtract the weight of the camper and its your CCC. Its best to run it to the scales loaded with the tongue on one pad and the axles on another. Add the two together and there ya go, you have the true camper weight and tongue weight. All for one pass and 15 min of your time....


----------



## MJRey

Sometime between the 2005 and 2006 model year Keystone changed from a drop axle with 3 leaf springs per wheel to a straight axle with 4 leaf springs. The axles have the same 3,500 lb each weight rating but the extra spring changed the rating from 1,500 lb per wheel to 1,750 lbs. That accounted for the extra 1,000 lbs of GVWR between the years. My 05 trailer has the lower rated gear and I wish I had the slightly upgraded running gear. I've looked into changing the springs and it's not too difficult and I may do it someday.


----------

